# Carpet for stage in front of screen



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am looking for something that will be very effective at eating up the light reflection from my screen. I would like to get something that I don't have to order, and I came up with the idea of the carpet that Car Stereo Shops use for subs. Would it be good for a front stage or do I need to get a real floor carpet? Our floor carpet is an Eggplant color, and I think it will go on the front of the stage but I need something better for the top of the stage. If possible I want to get zero reflection.

What have you used?
Are you happy with it"
What would you suggest?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I am looking for something that will be very effective at eating up the light reflection from my screen. I would like to get something that I don't have to order, and I came up with the idea of the carpet that Car Stereo Shops use for subs. Would it be good for a front stage or do I need to get a real floor carpet? Our floor carpet is an Eggplant color, and I think it will go on the front of the stage but I need something better for the top of the stage. If possible I want to get zero reflection.
> 
> What have you used?
> Are you happy with it"
> What would you suggest?


Zero reflection would require something like black velvet. But, depending on how much stage is in front of your screen, it may not be required, just darker carpet. Most of the light hitting the floor will bounce out into the room, not back to the screen. 

Besides, no point in obsessing about that when one guy with a light colored shirt in the front row will take your mighty 1,000,000:1 contrast ratio down to 2000:1...if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I went with HD black carpet.... Looks good but it is no where near as black as velvet.


----------

